# Piano Lesson



## Charles

> While playing the piano I am finding out that the fingers do a lot of things right, if I just let them. That means that I have to stop thinking about fingering the right notes. Focus more on the beauty of the sounds. Maybe this is one of the lessons [for living] I should have learned a long time ago. Learn to forget myself.


from: Monk's Progress ~


----------



## soul_syringe

i think that applies only when your fingers have been trained enough to go on their own. otherwise, i wouldn't suggest that to beginners and newbies on the keyboard as fingers are physiologically autonomous...


----------



## MrWaltz

You cannot get the beauty of the sound if your fingers doesnt know when to push


----------

